# Good jacket and gloves?



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

oh and i plan on finding a good sale for this stuff so i'm saying 250 and 75 would be good original prices to start at


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Go cheap or go home! j/k

You can play it safe and stick to common brands like Foursquare, 686, Special Blend, etc on sites like sierrasnowboard.com. Make sure you get stuff that is at least 15k waterproof or higher because snow is actually made out of water!

As for gloves... there are a ton to choose from. Take your pick. Get something waterproof and goretex that has liners


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> Go cheap or go home! j/k
> 
> You can play it safe and stick to common brands like Foursquare, 686, Special Blend, etc on sites like sierrasnowboard.com. Make sure you get stuff that is at least 15k waterproof or higher because snow is actually made out of water!
> 
> As for gloves... there are a ton to choose from. Take your pick. Get something waterproof and goretex that has liners


College is so expensive that even with a job I'm losing like $500 a month lol. Cheap is good. 

Anyways thanks for the tips :thumbsup:


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Just bought this for 63.00:thumbsup:

Color: Black Trees

Foursquare Stevo - Snowboard Ski Jacket Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## Frozen208 (Dec 27, 2008)

m60g said:


> Just bought this for 63.00:thumbsup:
> 
> Color: Black Trees
> 
> Foursquare Stevo - Snowboard Ski Jacket Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


Is this a warm jacket that would keep me warm enough for night runs?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Layers keep you warm

Educate yourself on layers and you can ride a shell anywhere.

I only have a 5k/5k shell but it does me good everywhere I've been so far


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

if you want mitts, check out the Black Diamond Mercury. I just got a pair of these and the're amazing. I wrote up a review: Mercury Mitt: Damn are these things warm! | Chinese Downhill. They're a little more than you want to spend (about $85), but totally worth it. it was below zero on the day I first tried them out, and my hands never felt cold all day.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Jackets and layers

All Mens Jackets | Snowboards.net

All Mens Jackets | Snowboards.net

Gloves

Gloves

Gloves

Gloves

I dig the Dakine Mustang gloves. Think I will buy some soon


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

I got my Celtek gloves last year and still rockin em this year, no scuffs, keeps my hands toasty.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

cheap gloves?

Costco, Head, hipora membrane, handwarmer pocket, $20


----------

